

Caffeine – Java 8 caching - NovaX
https://github.com/ben-manes/caffeine

======
NovaX
* Benchmarks: [https://github.com/ben-manes/caffeine/wiki/Benchmarks](https://github.com/ben-manes/caffeine/wiki/Benchmarks)

* Design: [https://github.com/ben-manes/caffeine/wiki/Design](https://github.com/ben-manes/caffeine/wiki/Design)

This is an evolution of two previously successful caching libraries:

* ConcurrentLinkedHashMap: [https://code.google.com/p/concurrentlinkedhashmap/](https://code.google.com/p/concurrentlinkedhashmap/)

* Google Guava's Cache: [https://github.com/google/guava](https://github.com/google/guava)

